# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Vegas L2

## G.I_Joel

Anyone here going? 
Im looking forward to it as Ive heard a lot about Rotoruas complex and cant wait to have a pew pew there. 
Good numbers attending too, especially with Nats just around the corner.

----------

